# Expensive Pink and Purple-first tutorial



## Doombubbles (Oct 25, 2008)

*I used:* 
Face
Rimmel Fix and Perfect foundation primer
CoverGirl TruBlend whipped foundation
Sonia Kashuk beautifying blush in "Pink-03"
HiP blush creme in "Blushing"
Eyes
L'Oreal HiP cream eyeshadow paint as a base
L'Oreal HiP gel eyeliner in "black"
MAC Technakohl eyeliner in "Graphblack"
Covergirl Lash Blast mascara, black
MAC "Expensive pink" e/s
MAC "Shadowy Lady" e/s
MAC "Trophy Pink" e/s
Milani "Sheer Sand" e/s
MAC "Pinked Muaved" pigment
Black Boots no.7 brow pencil
Lips
Clinique lipstick in "In the Pink"
MAC 3D lipglass in "Boundless"





I've washed and moisturized my face, and applied my foundation primer, concealer, and foundation.





With a small, firm eyeshadow brush apply "Trophy Pink" to your lid, stopping beneath the crease. 





Then with a small, fluffy eyeshadow brush, apply "Expensive Pink" into the crease, blending it upward toward the brow.





Using a small domed eyeshadow brush, apply "Shadowy Lady" into your crease. 





Blend the "Shadowy Lady" with a fluffy domed crease brush. I use one by Sonia Kashuk.





I use a small, bent eyeliner brush to apply L'Oreal HiP's gel eyeliner in "black" close to my lashline.





Make a small flick.





I line my waterline.





And mascara.





Then I apply my eyebrows. And this is what I've got so far.





Step by step for the blush I used.





Almost done!





Apply Clinique's "In the Pink" lipstick





Top it with MAC's 3D lipglass in "Boundless"





And done! I hope you guys enjoyed!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 25, 2008)

pretty! great tutorial!


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 25, 2008)

Lov the lips and ur hair is so cute.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome awesome tut! Thank you.. great write up as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like this look


----------



## Nita67 (Oct 25, 2008)

Really easy and cute!


----------



## daffie (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you! I like your lining skills!


----------



## maxynesmom1 (Oct 26, 2008)

I Cant See The Pictures :*(


----------



## KelleyCarnivore (Oct 27, 2008)

it's pretty.


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 27, 2008)

So pretty! Boy do I love expensive pink!


----------



## nunu (Oct 28, 2008)

love this look!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 4, 2008)

I love it! I really like that liner and the way you shaped it.


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Nov 7, 2008)

thats so pretty  ! 
the pinks with ur dark hair are going very well together


----------



## mecholina (Dec 27, 2008)

I really think red-ish colours shouldnt be put on brown eyes, but this look actually looks good! Great job! =)


----------

